# Pheasant Opener #1 Spot Poll



## vizslaking

Post your favorite region of the state to hit on your favorite day of the year! Mine? SE ND near Lisbon. Close to home and the population this year looks GREAT!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Always hunt opening weekend with family and close family friends around sakakawea. North side of the lake has looked much better this year.


----------



## dblkluk

In the goose decoys!! :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker

Hey Guys,

You want Lisbon to remain a good place to hunt? Don't post how great the hunting is on this site! It's a real no brainer! Don't mean to come across rude, it's just that's the way it is now! Many people plan their trips around this site! I'd hate to see my favorite area become over run with Guides and Outfitters like out west! Can't wait for this weekend as well! Good Luck!


----------



## Maverick

I second that RICK ACKER!!!!!
Keep your spots to your self otherwise expect others to be looking on your spots as well.


----------



## smalls

Right on Rick, How bout we refer to every place that has good hunting as "Pembina".

Here, I'll demonstrate. "There were several thousand ducks in a field near PEMBINA."

...or "Our group got 24 roosters in some CRP by PEMBINA."

"I can't believe the huge buck I saw run across the road just outside of PEMBINA."


----------



## Maverick

Had a great dove hunt out by PEMBINA!!!
I like it!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Agreed...  :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick

I hear Iowa has great pheasant hunting this time of year?? :fro:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I thought it was Nebraska's year???? :toofunny:


----------



## vizslaking

You definately have a point about PEMBINA :lol:  Sorry, bad question i guess. Anyway, hope everyone does well. As for me, i'll see ya in PEMBINA!


----------



## PFPRES

Try SD! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Ya, I have heard that the entire pheasant population has been wiped out in ND. I would look anywhere to the North, East, South, or West of ND for pheasants! :sniper:


----------



## smalls

PFPRES said:


> Try SD! :beer:


What do you think we're talking about, PEMBINA, SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## KEN W

viszlaking...blunt advice above....to put it in a nicer way....no one here puts there hunting spots on the internet.Good way to get overrun.Just watch the number of readers.

140 since you posted at 9:00 this morning.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Ken't correct once again!


----------



## Ryan_Todd

and i was thinking pembina ND. that would be really funny to see the local pembina hotel filled with speed goat hunters.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

go for a combo Moose/rooster hunt


----------



## 1littlefeather

I was hoping to lease up the land around Pembina, now that's been ruined. :x


----------



## Bobm

I would edit it off the site if I was you not everybody has read it, yet


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Foiled again!


----------



## 1littlefeather

Lifes just not fair, everyone now knows where to go!!! I don't know what to do. :eyeroll:


----------



## vizslaking

How about this then,

#1 Breed of Dog Eever Hunted With Poll

For me, my name says it all, even though the spelling's wrong. VIZSLAS, sweet, hard working pointer dowg.


----------



## smalls

I kinda like my Pembina Pointer.


----------



## vizslaking

:beer: :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Weimaraner!! The "blue" versions! :run: :rock: :run:


----------



## 1littlefeather

E Setters, German Shorthairs, and E Pointers get'r done. Hunt with a good brace and you don't leave any birds unpointed.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

My friend has an AWESOME Irish Setter ! Beautiful red dog!


----------



## drjongy

I'm bringing my kitty pheasant hunting in PEMBINA and leaving the dog at home.


----------



## 1littlefeather

Look I'll only ask one more time. STAY OUT OF PEMBINA, it's mine!!! :******:


----------



## vizslaking

Ok, this is my 2nd vizsla. She's 1 year old and we took her out 3 times last year toward the end of the season. She did great finding the birds and held a great, natural, point but won't retrieve a downed pheasant. I never had a problem with it with my last one so i dont know how to fix it, any advise?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Looks like you need the help of Bob and/or Brittman! Take it away boys!


----------



## 1littlefeather

V king, will she at least find the bird or go to the bird? Some people do not want there pointing dog to retrieve downed game. You may need to take a dead bird and do yard training by telling the dog to hunt dead and make the dog keep looking until it is found. Give the dog a lot of praise after the dead bird is found and she should have the desire to please you and just get better each time you work with it.


----------



## vizslaking

yea, she'll find the bird once its down but wont pick it up. i guess i've never heard of the idea of not wanting your dog to retrieve the bird. it makes sense though, as long as she can find it once its dead i guess i might as well pick it up and throw it in my game bag. damn im getting lazy in my old age. THANKS FOR THE ADVISE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobm

If she only went out three times last year and is only a year old I would wait and see she could change a lot with experience. Its hunting season just hunt her a lot and don't worry about it. Spend next spring and summer training her to retrieve if necessary. Most dogs get more aggressive with retrieveing as they get more experience.


----------



## vizslaking

yea she is really young still so im not too worried about it. i guess im comparing her to our last vizsla who was great from the first time she got into the crp.


----------



## Bobm

If she only went out three times last year and is only a year old I would wait and see she could change a lot with experience. Its hunting season just hunt her a lot and don't worry about it. Spend next spring and summer training her to retrieve if necessary. Most dogs get more aggressive with retrieveing as they get more experience. Hunting her with another dog that retrieves will probably help nothing like a little jealousy as long as they dont fight. Dogs can learn a lot with simple observation. You can do simple drills with dead birds by throwing them when she isn't looking and then telling her to find them with a dead bird command keep them simple and close at first and give her a lot of praise when she finds one. That might be all it takes and its all I would try this close and during the season.

And I would still change the thread name and your post if I was you :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Give your pup time to let her instincts kick in. I've never hunted with a Viz but I love the look of them!


----------



## vizslaking

THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO GUYS, BOB, REMMI AND LITTLEFEATHER!!! any opinion on weather its better to train her with or without a shock collar?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I bought an E-collar (2-dog unit because I want another dog) but havn't even put it on her yet. I want to make sure I teach her before punishing her. I'd hate to shock her because of my negligence!


----------



## 1littlefeather

Shock collars should only be used as reinforcement of a learned command. I use a two dog collar with my dogs and the best advise I can give is be sure the dog knows the command before putting the collar on. I have also found with my new puppy that if you teach the dog and correct the dog each time even if you have to run across the field the dog realizes you mean business and the use of the collar may not be required. I use a collar on my 5 year old Setter and she knows when its on and when its not, called collar wise. Thye collar also made me a little more sloppy with the training than I should have been. I've corrected this with the new puppy and I like knowing the puppy respects me instead of the collar. She will run with a collar though, best way to stop a dog when walking up on snakes. We ran across a large moccasin and the collar is a great snake breaker.


----------



## strand

Vizlaking, sounds like you have a great dog so far. BobM has an excellent point on hunting her with your other dog it's similar to when a pup doesn't want to swim at first, usually all it takes is a veteran dog to show her how then they become fish. A good thing to do is save a bird and freeze it and when you get an extra couple minutes everyday play fetch keep it FUN and always give lots of praise for successful retrieves.

I absolutely would not "train" with the e-collar. The purpose of an e-collar is to reinforce commands the dog has already learned. Before you use the collar the dog should be conditioned first, every time you pull out the collar she should jump into it with excitement. Every time you do something fun put the collar on whether it's going for a walk or playing fetch. When you are ready to have a training session with the collar put it on about a half hour before so the dog can relax a bit and forget she has it on. It is usually better to move a little slower than go too fast and possibly scar your dog.

Then as bob said see how she does this season and if you are still having problems maybe you can look into a trained retrieve program. My lab was a whole different dog after the trained retrieve program.

All in all keep it fun and don't get too stressed out she's still a pup 

Good luck


----------



## vizslaking

yea, im torn. they've produced quite a few great hunting dogs long before e collars were ever invented.


----------



## strand

vizlaking, don't get too overwhelmed by e-collars they are probably the best tool to come to dog training. They just need to be used correctly and not abused.

When you are in the process to purchase a collar shop around and ask a LOT of questions. I would look for something with many levels of stimulation and a warning option in the form of tone or vibration. I like the tone because i have seen dogs mind this better than a vibration. Also look at warranty and the possibility of expanding to a two dog system. I currently use tri-tronics but, after visiting extensively with sport-dog and dogtra reps at the fall expo at cabelas i will now be purchasing sportdog units because they are easily and inexpensively expandable to two dog units and they come with a lifetime warranty. The sport dog, sport hunter 1200 is very comparable to tri-tronics sport series collars for about 50-70 dollars less.

This is just my opinion on a little research i've done.


----------



## 1littlefeather

Not trying to start a debate but Tri-Tronics is the best I have used. I have owned the Innotek, DT (Dogtra) with vibration, and the Tri-tronic upland special and classic 70. I sold my Upland special because of a representative selling me on the DT system. I tried it out and it did not work, my hunting partner had one as well (two dog for both of us) and it didn't work. His would stay on continuosly after pressing the button, it has a lifetime warranty but the dog sure didn't care that it did after being shocked until the collar was removed. My collar wouldn't work unless the dog was withing75 yards and not through brush either. As for the tri-tronic as far as the dog goes you can bump it and turn it. Not trying to push the Tri-tronic but I won't buy another brand due to those reasons. I guess we all have horror stories but I'm really picky when it comes to my dogs.


----------



## vizslaking

WOW! thats a lot of great info., i had to print off the the page to use it when i go shopping tonight! THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drjongy

I like the Tri-Tronics the best myself, but otherwise an e-collar was one of the best purchaces I have ever made.

I am a huge fan on using the collar for positive reinforcement rather than negative (giving the dog a painful shock for a wrong move). With postive reinforcement, you use a low level stimulation (not strong enough for pain but still "uncomfortable") and keep the stimulation on until the dog performes the desired action. This way the dog thinks they turned off the stimulation by their performance.

Also someone earlier had mentioned their dog was "collar-wise". A great was to prevent this is to put the colar on well before you give any stimulation, and remove it well after the last stimulation (an hour or so). Also, put the collar on the dog when around the house but don't use it. Carry the transmitter around as well. If you do this the dog will not learn the stimulation comes from the collar.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I have the Classic 70 XLS 2-dog model. It was recommended to me by a dog trainer and I figured who would know better than someone that uses them every single day.


----------

